# FEDERAL and AMERICAN EAGLE .45 AUTO AMMUNITION PRODUCT SAFETY WARNING



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Right now, this is the only link I can find for this info. When I get a link straight to Federal/ATK, I'll change it.

Federal and American Eagle .45 Auto Product Safety Warning « The Shooter's Log

FEDERAL and AMERICAN EAGLE 45 AUTO PRODUCT SAFETY WARNING
Immediate Action Required

Certain lots of recently manufactured 45 Auto ammunition may contain an incorrect propellant charge. Use of product from these lots may result in firearm damage and possible serious injury.
DO NOT USE PRODUCT FROM THE FOLLOWING LOTS:
38X628 through 38X765
and
38T401 through 38T414

If you have in your possession any 45 Auto with the following brand names and part numbers, check to see if your ammunition package contains the above lots: American Eagle® (AE45A, AE45N1, or AE45A250), Champion™ (WM5233), GoldMedal® (GM45B), Hi-Shok® (45C, 45D) and Federal® Personal Defense® (C45C, C45D).

(see examples at link to find part numbers and lot numbers on case lots and boxes)

THIS WARNING APPLIES ONLY TO THE LOTS LISTED ABOVE.

If you possess ammunition from any of these lots, or have questions concerning this warning, please contact us at 1-800-831-0850 or 1-800-322-2342 and ask for Product Service. Federal will provide replacement product and will cover the cost of returning the affected product. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Here is the official notice from Federal:

http://www.federalpremium.com/pdf/45_Auto_warning.pdf


----------

